# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  ألف الحمدلله على السلامة يا شذى

## هدوء عاصف

شباب وصبايا مساااااااااااااا الخير

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (عجبا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله له خير، ان اصابته سراء شكر، وان اصابته ضراء صبر).. صدق الرسول الكريم

وانت يا شذى الخطيب عودتينا دايما على ايمانك العميق وحبك لكل الناس

تعرضت اختنا العزيزة لوعكة صحية والحمد لله تماثلت للشفاء، اليوم كان عندها موعد عند الدكتور وطمنا إنها صارت كويسة

شذى ما حبت تخبركم ولكنني أصرّيت انو نهنيها بالسلامه وبدي لما تدخل تشوف مدى حبكم الها لإنها بتحبكم كتير ومن كل قلبها

يلا يا حبايبي بدنا تهاني من القلب

شذى الخطيب هاي مش اي كلام!!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يلااااا يا شباب بدنا حركة



[align=center][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]اللهم ابعد عنا وعن كل المؤمنين كل الشرور أمين يا رب

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا بنت خالتي العزيزة



[align=center][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ربي لا يحرمنا طلتك علينا يا شذى


[align=center][/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

ما تشوفي شر ...سلامات

----------


## عُبادة

الف الحمد لله على السلامة
ما تشوفي شر ان شاء الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]هلاااااااااااا بالحلوين يلاااااااااا يا أمامير بدنا حرارة



[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (72): 
الله يسلمكو
شو هالمفاجأة هاي لحقت امي تحكيلكو يا ابن خالتي ؟؟!! ..
اخدتني اليوم عالدكتور بسيارتها والحمد لله 
ان شاء الله من هون لكم يوم ببين اذا في تحسن ولا لا ..
 :SnipeR (72): 

شكرااااااااااا الكووووووو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يا ابناء منتدانا الغالي عسى ما تشوفوا شر



[align=center][/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الف الف سلامة  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هلاااااااااااا بالحلوين يلاااااااااا يا أمامير بدنا حرارة


 
شو هاااااااااااااد ؟؟؟  :Bl (24):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]دعواتكم يا شباب لشذى العزيزة انها تشفى عن قريب وترجعلنا احلى من الأول ولكل أعضاء المنتدى الأكارم

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يسلمكو جميعا
ادعولي ..   :SnipeR (72):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ما في شي من واجبك زغروتة صغيرة!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بسيطة ان شاء الله 
ما في حد ما بمرض صح؟
بس لاني انا موسوسة كتير وبخاف من كل كبيرة وصغيرة ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]اللهم اجعل في مرضها كفارة وفي شفاءها فرحة تغمر قلوبنا آمييييييييييييييييين يا رب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بسيطة ان شاء الله 
> ما في حد ما بمرض صح؟
> بس لاني انا موسوسة كتير وبخاف من كل كبيرة وصغيرة ..





هي قليلة الصغيرة يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنشااااااااااااالله يا شذى ما تشوفي شر وكل من يحبك وكل اعضاء منتدانا انشاء الله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الحمد لله ع سلامتك  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يا اخوان هاي شذى ما بتحكي لو شو ما تمرض يعني كان ما حدا عرف!!!لازم نهنيك يا شوشو ولووووووووووووووووو!!!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يسلمك عمار ..
 :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> يا اخوان هاي شذى ما بتحكي لو شو ما تمرض يعني كان ما حدا عرف!!!لازم نهنيك يا شوشو ولووووووووووووووووو!!!


 
 :Bl (35):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شو شذى ما بدنا نيجي نزورك بالبيت؟؟؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]بدنا تبدلي الـ  :Bl (35):  بـــ :Bl (3):  اوك؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا بتنورو تعالو بس مش مستاهلة مرضة عادية جدا ..
بس انا خويفة ..
 :Bl (3):

----------


## نقاء الروح



----------


## هدوء عاصف

بتخوف ولا ما بتخوف إنتي بتستاهلي اكتر من مجرد تهاني

----------


## بياض الثلج

ألف لا بأس عليكِ يا شذى ان شالله عدوينك خديلك هالصحن كليه لحالك مفيد وما طعمي حدا معك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 


 
الله يسلمك ويخليكي يا رب ويحميكي من كل شر ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ألف لا بأس عليكِ يا شذى ان شالله عدوينك خديلك هالصحن كليه لحالك مفيد وما طعمي حدا معك





بدي منوووووووووو  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ألف لا بأس عليكِ يا شذى ان شالله عدوينك خديلك هالصحن كليه لحالك مفيد وما طعمي حدا معك


 
الله يسلمك ويخليكي يا رب ..
يسلمووووووووو هناء كلك زووووء الصحن بجنن ..
شو هالتوقيع الجديد حلووووووو ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]بتطعميني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ليت الوجع لعروق قلبي ولا فيك ..
وليت التعب غلطان و ساهي ولا جاك ..
سلامتك يا شذى يا نصي التاني ..
ما تشوفي شر يا رب ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين



----------


## شذى الياسمين



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف الحمدلله عالسلامة وما تشوفي شر

----------


## شذى الياسمين



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يسلموووووووو شذى الياسمين وعسى ما يشوف احبائنا في منتدانا الغالي شر ولا سوء ويطلعوا من كل مرضه كالثوب الابيض الطاهر خالين من الذنوب والخطايا آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## بياض الثلج

هدوء ما في الك الصحن لشذى وبس 
مو عاجبك روح افتح الثلاجة عندكم وشو قدامك كل 
الصحن لشذى 

ويا شذى عيونك الحلوين عشان هيك شفتي التوقيع حلو 
اجى ببالي اكتب تعليق الماروون على الرصيف 
حكيت بلاش الصورة تتكلم فقط

ومقدم ما بغلاش عليكي 
يلا دللي شو بدك كمان ؟؟؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ليت الوجع لعروق قلبي ولا فيك ..
> وليت التعب غلطان و ساهي ولا جاك ..
> سلامتك يا شذى يا نصي التاني ..
> ما تشوفي شر يا رب ..


 
الله يسلمك يا رب ويخليكي ويبعد عنك كل مكروه..
شو هالكلام الحلو هاد تسلمي شوشو دايما مزووووووقة  ما تشوفي شر يا رب..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]خلص ما بدي  :Bl (35): 

[align=center][/align]على فكرة توقيعك بجنن!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

خلينا نطعميه شو رايك الصحن كبير وما بكمله لحالي ؟؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> خلص ما بدي 
> 
> على فكرة توقيعك بجنن!


 
مني الك احلى صحن من عند خالتك بس تعال و زورنا ماشي..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> خلينا نطعميه شو رايك الصحن كبير وما بكمله لحالي ؟؟



اصيله يا شذى طالعة لخالتي

خلص معلش مرة تانية هلا عندي شغل بدي اروح وبرجع أوك

خدي الدوا والتزمي فيه اوك؟؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اوك
ترجع بالسلامة ..
وشكرا مرة تانية للجميع ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

لأ هاد خص نص الك وبدك تكمليه عشان تخفي بسرعة وترجعيلنا هون

ويا هدوء جننوني بالتوقيع السابق مخوفهم كتير ما بعرف شفته ولا لأ

فاليوم بعد انهياري بالأمس حكيت لازم أغير خلص فحنيت عليكم وحطيته 

بغلاش عليك يلا خدووووووووووووه  :Smile:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> الله يسلمك يا رب ويخليكي ويبعد عنك كل مكروه..
> شو هالكلام الحلو هاد تسلمي شوشو دايما مزووووووقة ما تشوفي شر يا رب..


ولو وشو ما احكي واعمل بضل مقصره .. انتي بتستاهلي اكتر من هيك ..
الف سلامه عليكي ..
وشكرا هدوء عاصف لانك خبرتنا وما رديت ع شذى ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين



----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*الحمد لله ع السلامة.......*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يا حبيبتي يا شذى .. سلامتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــك ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين

هدول لعيونك ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> الف الحمدلله عالسلامة وما تشوفي شر


 
الله يسلمك ويخليك يا رب ويبعد عنك كل مكروه ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> *الحمد لله ع السلامة.......*


 


الله يسلمك ويخليك يا رب وان شاء الله ما تشوف شر ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هدول لعيونك ..


 
تسلم عيونك يا رب ..
غمرتيني بلطفك شوشو ..
الله يخليكي ويبعد عنك كل شر .. امييييييين

----------


## nawayseh



----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 


 

الله يسلمك يا رب ويخليك ويبعد عنك كل مكروه ..  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 


 

الله يسلمك يا غالية ويحميكي يا رب ويخليكي ..  :Smile:

----------


## ابن العطار

الى الاخت شذى مني انا قاسم العطار ومن اسرة واعضاء وزوار منتديات

الحصن الاردنية منحكيلك الحمدلله عالسلامة وانشالله عدوينك يا رب

وانشالله بتقومي بالسلامة باسرع وقت

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يسلمك قاسم ويخليك ويبعد عنك كل مكروه..
شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## شذى البنفسج

سليمة ان شاء الله يا احمد
بس الدكتور اعطاني 3 ادوية  :1a9661cee1: 
ادعولي ..

----------


## ابن العطار

الى الانسة شذى الخطيب انشالله الحمدلله عالسلامة وانشالله تئومي بالسلامة يا رب وانشالله عدوينك يا حئ وتحياتي الكم جميعا وبالاخص الا الاخت العزيزة بالله شذى الخطيب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شفتي يا شذى شو بحبّوك إخوانك بهالمنتدى
وسبحان الله لما ربنا بحب عبد من عباده بحبب الناس فيه

الحمد لله... والحمد لله على السلامة  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> سلامتك الف سلامة يا شذى
> 
> ما عليك ِ شر ان شاء الله


 

الله يسلمك ويخليك ويبعد عنك كل مكروه وكل مرض اميييين..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> الى الانسة شذى الخطيب انشالله الحمدلله عالسلامة وانشالله تئومي بالسلامة يا رب وانشالله عدوينك يا حئ وتحياتي الكم جميعا وبالاخص الا الاخت العزيزة بالله شذى الخطيب


 
الله يخليك قاسم كلك زووووووووء ما تشوف شر و الله يوفقك ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> شفتي يا شذى شو بحبّوك إخوانك بهالمنتدى
> وسبحان الله لما ربنا بحب عبد من عباده بحبب الناس فيه
> 
> الحمد لله... والحمد لله على السلامة


 
الله يخليك جد انكم رائعيييييين الله يوفقكم جميعا ..

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

الحمد الله على السلامة والف لا بأس عليك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> الحمد الله على السلامة والف لا بأس عليك


 
الله يسلمك ويخليك اخي ويبعد عنك وعنا جميعا كل مرض .. 
شكرا الك ..  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align][RAMS]http://www.mouslimtube.com/listen/%ED%C7%D1%CC%C7%C6%ED+3/%D5%CF%ED%DE%ED/5-صديقي.ram[/RAMS]



بهديك يا شذى هالنشيد بإسمي واسم كل ابناء منتدانا الغالي
ما تنسوا تفعيل النوافذ المنبثقة
شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [RAMS]http://www.mouslimtube.com/listen/%ED%C7%D1%CC%C7%C6%ED+3/%D5%CF%ED%DE%ED/5-صديقي.ram[/RAMS]
> 
> 
> 
> بهديك يا شذى هالنشيد بإسمي واسم كل ابناء منتدانا الغالي
> ما تنسوا تفعيل النوافذ المنبثقة
> 
> شكرا


 
 :SnipeR (72):  
كتييييييييييير هيك ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بحب الاناشيد  الاسلامية كتييييير

يسلمووووووو

----------


## anoucha

الحمدلله عالسلامة شذى

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## شذى البنفسج

> الحمدلله عالسلامة شذى


 
الله يسلمك حبيبتي ويحفظك يا رب ..  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 


 
الله يسلمك يارب ويبعد عنك كل مكروه .. وشكرا كتير الك ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

ييييييييييييي
سلامات
ما عليكي شر

عدوينك والي بكرهوكي والي ما بتمنولك الخير

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
طهور إن شاء الله وما تشوفي شر شذى  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ييييييييييييي
> سلامات
> ما عليكي شر
> 
> عدوينك والي بكرهوكي والي ما بتمنولك الخير


 
الله يسلمك  ويخليك ويبعد عنك كل مكروه يا رب ..
تسلم يا جنتل ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> طهور إن شاء الله وما تشوفي شر شذى 
> [/align]


 

الله يسلمك حبيبتي ويخليكي ويبعد الشر عنك ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
سلامتك شذى 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> سلامتك شذى 
> [/align]


 
الله يسلمك د.حمود ويخليك يا رب ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الف الحمد لله عالسلامه

و ما تشوفي ر يا رب

و اسف عالتأخير

 :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> الف الحمد لله عالسلامه
> 
> و ما تشوفي ر يا رب
> 
> و اسف عالتأخير


 
الله يسلمك يا رب ويخليك ويبعد عنك كل مكروه ..
شكرا الك كتير ..  :Smile:

----------

